# Silicone lube in UK



## Kolraz (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anybody know of any shops online where I could buy some good Silicone lubricant or Jig-a-loo (Not 3-in-1, I've tried it and hated it). I'm trying to order it from the UK if possible.

Can anyone from the UK tell me about where they get theirs / What they use, even if they don't buy it from the UK?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2008)

i use "tableau dry lube silicone lubricant" which has a website: www.tableauproducts.com

i think wilkinsons and robert dyas both stock this.


----------



## Bounb (Sep 14, 2008)

I also use Tableau dry lube (it's good), click here to find your nearest stockist


----------



## Garmon (Sep 14, 2008)

I use 3 in 1 works fine for me.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in the UK, and I just simply went to my local motor spares shop (A1) and got some of their silicone lubricant. it was about £4.50 and it works just fine. 

The one I got is called Wynn's Silicone Lube.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help everyone, I will probably order some of this tableau lubricant. Is it 100% silicone?

As for the 3 in 1, not quite sure why it didn't work too well for me, but it seemed to have that "just applied" sticky feeling even wearing it in a lot.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in the UK, and I use Silicone Lubricant from Maplin's Electronics. Maplins stores are dotted all over the country, or you can just order from their site.


----------



## Bounb (Sep 14, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> Thanks a lot for the help everyone, I will probably order some of this tableau lubricant. Is it 100% silicone?
> 
> As for the 3 in 1, not quite sure why it didn't work too well for me, but it seemed to have that "just applied" sticky feeling even wearing it in a lot.



Yes, well, it's oil free. It's really good stuff, works straight away. Lay out all your cubies and them a good spray, assemble, and you cube will be amazing.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 14, 2008)

Its £7.50 for shipping !!! I might have to buy it at a store nearby, but the nearest stockist is quite far.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 14, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> Its £7.50 for shipping !!! I might have to buy it at a store nearby, but the nearest stockist is quite far.



don't you have a local motor spares shop like halfords, motormania or A1?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2008)

what about maplin? normally isn't so bad with shipping costs. if you *really* want i have a shop next door (almost!) that sells it and i can send it if you paypal me!


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 16, 2008)

100% Silicone Lube (not the 3 in 1) is sold at pretty much all autoparts stores, and hardeware stores. There is most definately one of those in the UK :0
No shipping either


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 17, 2008)

I checked my local hardware store but they didnt have it, haven't tried a halfords yet. I looked on the maplin store and they called it "silicone grease ptfe", is that the stuff? Also, is Draper's Silicone Lubricant any good? If not i will just pay for delivery from tableau.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 18, 2008)

they will surely have silicone lube at halfords. They sell everything there. 

dunno about drapers, but it's silicone lube isn't it. surely it will do the job.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 18, 2008)

Well that's the mistake i made with 3 in 1, thinking it's the same as all others. Can anyone tell me exactly which silicone lube to get from maplins?


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 20, 2008)

Could you post a picture for us?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> Thanks a lot for the help everyone, I will probably order some of this tableau lubricant. Is it 100% silicone?



100% silicone is solid...
all silicone sprays aren't 100% silicone or else it just be a solid block...

i like using the term "no oils or acetone" silicone sprays.


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 20, 2008)

Heh...Mine says 100% silicone...I wonder if this is a misnormer, or to indicate the fact that it is pure silicone.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 20, 2008)

I decided to go look at halfords at a nearby town, and managed to find some. Sprayed it on my cubies and im now waiting for it to dry. 
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 20, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> I decided to go look at halfords at a nearby town, and managed to find some. Sprayed it on my cubies and im now waiting for it to dry.
> Thanks for the help everyone.



yay, I helped someone !

and you saved ££s too. 

check your pms mate, I got something for ya.


----------

